# Serversicherung über FPT, und zwar alle Paar Minuten!



## branko (7. Juli 2006)

Hi,

nachdem mein Anbieter mich darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt hatte, dass mein Server bei ihm abgeschmiert ist und einige wichtige Daten verlorengegangen sind, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, etwas öfter zu sichern, am besten alle 30 Minuten. Nun, die Frage stellt sich, wie ich das machen kann, wenn ich z. B. gar nicht am Rechner bin.

Da der Server ziemlich weit weg ist und er überhaupt nicht mr gehört, kann ich lediglich über FTP sichern, Daten runterladen und das war´s. Aber:

- Welches FTP-Programm lädt die angegebenen Dateien alle Paar Minuten runter, bzw in dem vom Benutzer festgelegten Zeitraum?
- Welches FTP-Programm erstellt dann jeweils ein neues Verzeichniss, damit die gesicherten Daten nicht überschrieben werden?

Das sind meine Fragen. Es muss da irgendetwas geben, aber sowohl FileZilla als auch LeechtFTP haben diese Eigenschaften leider nicht. Kennt Ihr so ein Programm? Grüße und danke im Voraus,
Branko


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Juli 2006)

Falls Du auch Linux hast koenntest Du das mit ein wenig Shell-Scripting und Cronjobs erledigen.


----------



## branko (7. Juli 2006)

Hi, ich benutze WinXP Pro. Ich habe auch schon überlegt, wie man das programmieren könnte, aber ich kann nur ASP - und eine Sicherung vom Server auf den Server ist nicht das Ziel.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. Juli 2006)

Bezieh' einfach Backup-Space von deinem Anbieter. Wenn dieser halbwegs professionell ist, bietet er das optional an.


----------



## branko (7. Juli 2006)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bezieh' einfach Backup-Space von deinem Anbieter. Wenn dieser halbwegs professionell ist, bietet er das optional an.



Nun, ich traue ihm nicht mehr, ich hätte lieber die Backups auf meinen Platten. Ich habe Ruff-Ftp gefunden, der bietet scheinbar automatisierte Downloads, jedoch werden die heruntergeladenen Daten scheinbar überschrieben.


----------



## Dr Dau (9. Juli 2006)

Hallo!


			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Falls Du auch Linux hast koenntest Du das mit ein wenig Shell-Scripting und Cronjobs erledigen.


Und wo genau siehst Du das Problem dass es nur unter Linux funktioniert?
Am Cronjob dürfte es eigentlich nicht scheitern..... denn dafür gibt es ja z.b. CRONw (CRON for Windows).
Also könnte die Hürde ja nur am Shell-Sript liegen.
Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie Du es realisieren würdest.
Wenn es um den Datentransfer geht, denkst Du da evtl. an Wget?
Dann dürfte sicherlich Wget for Windows weiterhelfen.
Ich habe mir die Programme nicht angesehen, aber ich denke dass sie ähnlich (wenn nicht sogar genauso) funktionieren wie unter Linux.
Dass erstellen der Verzeichnise und die Befehle zum runterladen dürften sich dann doch sicherlich in eine Batch-Datei einbauen lassen?!

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Juli 2006)

Ich dachte eher an NcFTP. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kann das durch ein Script gesteuert werden.
Man erstellt ein Verzeichnis mit dem aktuellen Datum, wechselt dort rein und laesst dann NcFTP die Daten sichern.
Ob das in der Form unter Windows moeglich ist weiss ich nicht, daher hatte ich von Linux gesprochen.


----------



## Dr Dau (9. Juli 2006)

Also NcFTP (Client Version) gibt es auch für Windows als Shellprogramm.

Irgendwo, meine ich, gab es auch mal ein Thema das sich mit dem automatischen erstellen von Verzeichnisen mit einer Batch-Datei befasst hatte.
Ich weiss jetzt aber nicht mehr was als Verzeichnisname genommen wurde.

Zusätzlich zum Datum müsste aber ja auch die Uhrzeit genommen werden (er will ja alle 30 Minuten sichern  ).

Ich denke wenn sich jemand findet der sich mit der Batch-Programmierung auskennt, dürfte es machbar sein.


----------

